# Riding trails in/near Erie, PA



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

So I've come to realize that the horse scene in Erie is.. to the extent of my knowledge, almost unexistant. Which really sucks a whole ton, but anyways. 
I was wondering if anyone knew of any good riding trails (that I could bring Beau to) in/near the Erie area come September when I'll be allowed to ride again.

It's a beautiful area and I'd love to be able to see more of it.. but it's 1000 times better when I'm seeing it from Beau's back, as you guys can understand.


----------



## Jetson (Apr 12, 2012)

There are some nice horse trails being created in panama ny, about 30 minutes from erie. Let me know if you would like more information.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I emailed my friend that just moved from Northeast to AZ to see where she rode around there. And I'll message my cousin that lives in W Springfield to see if he knows of anywhere. 
I have a FB friend that hauls to: Hickory Creek Wilderness Ranch - Tidioute, Pennsylvania and this isn't much further: Guest Ranch in Kelletteville Pennsylvania with Trail Rides, Rodeo, Cabins, Hiking and Restaurant with a bar


----------



## Jetson (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, hickory creek is very nice. I have never rode at the flying w, heard its beautiful. There is also a horse club in scandia pa, near russell. I have also heard double dab in ripley allows camping now too. Of course you have to pay for all those places. Lots and lots of places and lots of horse people to meet!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

What about Moraine State Park to the south? I imagine it's be about an hours drive but pretty there. 
There's also a few great places in Ohio that may be closer.
Happy Trails!


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I think the club in Scandia is called the Y bar U


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I forgot to mention Kelly Pines, it's on the ANF near Marienville. This yr it might be iffy riding there, but hopefully next yr the trails will be done and mapped. The following info is to me from the Ranger at Marienville:
The horse trail is under construction for about three weeks now. They are working up near the dynimite shack/stone quarry area. Right now we don't want anyone riding on new construction until it passes inspection. The contractor will charge us more if thay have to go back and repair any damage from horse use. Once we do a final inspection on a trail segment that is complete you will be able to ride it. They are posting the trail closed where they are working and we will have maps posted weekly where the construction work is being done. I haven't heard anymore news on the rail road. If anyone needs info where to ride or not to ride around Kelly Pines trail they can call me at work


----------



## Jetson (Apr 12, 2012)

You would be amazed at all the great riding you have not far from you.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I knew there had to be some, the area up here is beautiful, I just wasn't sure where to look, ****. :3


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I know Raccoon State Park is a bit farther than Moraine and a few other places down south a bit, but it probably has some of the most beautiful trails I've been on. You might want to get a map of the trails at the office before riding out since there were quite a few different one's when I was out that lead to different parking spots, but the trail we used (Appaloosa) was very well marked and only had one down tree. There's also a nice picnic spot and creeks for water stops on that trail.
I'm hoping to hit up those trails again before I leave for college, hopefully with one of the park ranger's sons. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Iseul said:


> I know Raccoon State Park is a bit farther than Moraine and a few other places down south a bit, but it probably has some of the most beautiful trails I've been on. You might want to get a map of the trails at the office before riding out since there were quite a few different one's when I was out that lead to different parking spots, but the trail we used (Appaloosa) was very well marked and only had one down tree. There's also a nice picnic spot and creeks for water stops on that trail.
> I'm hoping to hit up those trails again before I leave for college, hopefully with one of the park ranger's sons.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Raccoon Park has riding trails?!?! I was there last summer and I had NO IDEA. That place is absolutely gorgeous. Once I can get a horse trailer, I'm definitely going to be taking him there. O_O Nathan my roommate just confirmed this, oh man, I'm really excited now. That one is actually really close to where we live.


----------

